# Sliding Door Hinge



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find one of these? It goes on a pontoon boat door/gate so that you can lift the door and lock it down in a slot.

I've looked at West Marine and some of the Pontoon boat sites. I did find one made out of stainless but would rather stick to aluminum on aluminum.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is a 14.5" one... May be a little stronger than that one. I would change it to stainless.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-S...96108?item=360343496108&vxp=mtr#ht_500wt_1054


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

birdsnest said:


> *Sliding Door Hinge*


Man, I thought this was going to be a joke!
I was thinking sliding glass door hinge, seemed like a oxymoron.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL no joke. Thanks for the response. I found an 18" one at Pontoonspecialist.com for $15 plus $5 shipping. It is stainless but I ordered it anyway. Seems like drunks and grandkids can't figure out how to lift to open. Decided it was best to go rugged.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

birdsnest said:


> LOL no joke. Thanks for the response. I found an 18" one at Pontoonspecialist.com for $15 plus $5 shipping. It is stainless but I ordered it anyway. Seems like drunks and grandkids can't figure out how to lift to open. Decided it was best to go rugged.


Good Choice.

You can't go wrong with stainless hardware on boats. :yes:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can use some Tough Gel on the new rivets to help eliminate the electrolysis.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Tough Gel huh? Never heard of it. If it helps I'll try it. Where do you get it?


----------

